# ADA 45P Forest scape



## Nigel95 (17 Aug 2017)

So I started with a nano tank and sold it pretty quick to go "bigger". I was thinking about a second high tech setup and wanted to buy an ada 60p. But I decided to go smaller and go for the ada 45p as I already have an eheim 2211 with 2 sets of lily pipes which I can use for this setup. It will cost less plants, soil etc. but IMO it's harder to scape a nano tank. Tried my best to create some depth in this 45x27x30 cm tank.

*Have a look at my Youtube channel 
>> www.youtube.com/nigelaquascaping * *<<

Final shot. Rank 30 CIPS 2018 Nano category.



Nigel Hoevenaar Blackwood final shot 1 AGA by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


Recent picture


detail shot ada 45p by nigel by Nigel H, on Flickr
*

Specs planted tank aquarium
*Tank ADA 45P *
45x27x30 cm
34 litre

*Lighting*
Daytime eco 40

*Hardscape*
Lava rock
Spiderwood

*Substrate*
ADA Aqua Soil

*Shrimp*
35 Neocaridina heteropoda var. Yellow

*Fish *
Rasbora brigittae

*Snails*
3 Clithon sp.

*Plants*
fissidens fontanus
fissidens fox
flame moss
weeping moss
riccardia chamedryfolia
crepidomanes malabaricum

*Co2*
Pressurized CO2 with a diffusor
Co2 checker edge (30 ppm)

*Heater*
Hydor eth 200 temperature 23 celcius

*Filter*
Eheim classic 150

*Hardscape*



hardscape planted day 1 by Nigel H, on Flickr


*Yoghurt method moss dsm*


*Day 25*


ada 45p forest scape nigel day 25 by Nigel H, on Flickr

*Day 42*


*Day 56*


ada 45p forest day 56 by nigel aquascaping by Nigel H, on Flickr

*Day 86*


Light unit
7000k
CRI 90
1320 lumens



image uploader


----------



## Nigel95 (25 Aug 2017)

Another cabinet didn't really like the other one. Only €5 and painted it with some old black paint that we have at home. Front will be hidden with a piece of fabric.









Pieces are waterlogging to remove slimy coat.


----------



## Progen (25 Aug 2017)

Good luck! Keen to see how yours turns out. Still have 2 tanks to use.


----------



## Nigel95 (2 Sep 2017)

Made a good deal on a dennerle co2 system. Equipment is coming slowly together...








Not sure what I will do in this tank: diffuser or inline atomizer..


----------



## Nigel95 (19 Sep 2017)

Tank arrived 

ADA is expensive but the tank looks beautiful!! Really happy with it.




Plan is to use the following plants:
fissidens fontanus
fissidens fox
flame moss
weeping moss
riccardia chamedryfolia
usuki moss
crepidomanes malabaricum


----------



## Elliott Barratt (19 Sep 2017)

Nigel95 said:


> Tank arrived
> 
> ADA is expensive but the tank looks beautiful!! Really happy with it.
> 
> ...



I saw one up close the other day and can agree - they look extremely nice...


----------



## Tim Harrison (20 Sep 2017)

It's shaping up to be a nice looking build/scape


----------



## Andy D (20 Sep 2017)

Looking forward to see this progress. 

ADA tanks are expensive but they are nice too. I just bought a 60P and will be setting it up shortly.


----------



## Nigel95 (20 Sep 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> It's shaping up to be a nice looking build/scape



Thank you Tim 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (20 Sep 2017)

Andy D said:


> Looking forward to see this progress.
> 
> ADA tanks are expensive but they are nice too. I just bought a 60P and will be setting it up shortly.



They are! Good luck with your 60P 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (27 Sep 2017)

Nothing better than the smell of a fresh opened aqua soil bag 

Here is the hardscape of my ada 45p forest. Hope you like it!


----------



## Nigel95 (28 Sep 2017)

Mosses came in today 
Got some usuki for free but it can only tolerate max 22 celcius. My tank will be 23 so not sure if it will survive.


Bestand 28-09-17 22 10 29 by Nigel H, on Flickr



Bestand 28-09-17 22 09 56 by Nigel H, on Flickr



Bestand 28-09-17 22 10 49 by Nigel H, on Flickr

Planted 1 month dry start now so the mosses will attach to hardscape.


hardscape planted day 1 by Nigel H, on Flickr


SAM_0651 by Nigel H, on Flickr


----------



## Keith GH (29 Sep 2017)

Nigel

You will have a wonderful Aquascape to be very proud of when its planted and fully established.

Excellent video it shows plenty of detail.

Keith


----------



## Nigel95 (29 Sep 2017)

Keith GH said:


> Nigel
> 
> You will have a wonderful Aquascape to be very proud of when its planted and fully established.
> 
> ...



Thank you Keith


----------



## Keith GH (30 Sep 2017)

Nigel

Your retaining wall and pathway is an example what can be done when everything is very carefully planned.

Keith


----------



## Nigel95 (30 Sep 2017)

Keith GH said:


> Nigel
> 
> Your retaining wall and pathway is an example what can be done when everything is very carefully planned.
> 
> Keith



That's something I am really happy with that I did research before beginning with this hobby. Planning everything carefully makes the scape a lot better (most of the time) and is important to get the wow factor. And the planning stage is really fun to!


----------



## Keith GH (30 Sep 2017)

Nigel 

There is one other very important point that many beginners just cannot understand and that is What is the hurry who cares if it takes a few weeks or even more your tank will last for many years plus you are learning more all the time.

Keith


----------



## Nigel95 (30 Sep 2017)

New stuff came in 

Hopefully the hydor eth 200 will last a "long" time on my ada 45p. After reading it doesn't seem the best choice for a nano tank. But I don't really wanna build one my self or have a heater in the tank. So fingers crossed!

The eheim skim 350 is great but when I have to clean it, I have to remove it completely from the tank and always several shrimps are in there. So I decided to try the ocean free surfclear. The sponge can be removed when the skimmer is in tank and it has a safe guard for shrimps and fish. It's a little less strong than the eheim skim 350 but no problem because it is only an ada 45p.

I needed a thermometer and decided to buy one from ADA.



Bestand 30-09-17 16 42 16 by Nigel H, on Flickr

Unfortunately my weeping moss is turning yellow/brown on the branches. It receives a lot of light. I spray two times a day and leave 2 openings open to reduce the chance of mold. Although there is already some mold growing. Hard to find the "perfect" balance to keep moss moisture enough and avoid mold. Also hard to remove the mold because I made some roots on the trees and it isn't very firmly attached with fishing line.


----------



## Nigel95 (6 Oct 2017)

Received some bucephalandra moss from someone. Very happy with it. It grows low, compact and is not demanding.



Bestand 06-10-17 21 29 37 by Nigel H, on Flickr


----------



## Kitalexander (7 Oct 2017)

Why is it called bucephelandra moss? Is it from Borneo?


----------



## Nigel95 (7 Oct 2017)

Kitalexander said:


> Why is it called bucephelandra moss? Is it from Borneo?



I really have no clue lol  Just got it from someone for free. He said it was buce moss.


----------



## Nigel95 (23 Oct 2017)

*Day 25*
Cycle is going fast with the eheim classic 150 that already has bacteria in it and the soil that has been in DSM for 3 weeks. Think I am going to add the Neocaridina heteropoda var. Yellow and clithon sp. after 3 weeks from now. Hopefully there will be enough biofilm by that time.




ada 45p forest scape nigel day 25 by Nigel H, on Flickr


----------



## David Shanahan (27 Oct 2017)

Love to see the skimmer in the tank. I have biofilm in my 30cm nano, but I don’t want much in the tank. I wish someone would make a truly nano skimmer. I have a design, but need someone with a 3D printer and skills to stick it on a PC.


----------



## Konsa (28 Oct 2017)

Planty said:


> Love to see the skimmer in the tank. I have biofilm in my 30cm nano, but I don’t want much in the tank. I wish someone would make a truly nano skimmer. I have a design, but need someone with a 3D printer and skills to stick it on a PC.



Hi
Nigel95 is tanking about biofilm on the surfaces around the tank that is not always visible and is used by critters for food and sign of matured aquarium.  I think U are talking about surface film that is caused from excess organics and  is not sth that anyone will want as is obstructing the good gas exchange .The two are something completely different 
Regards Konsa


----------



## kadoxu (30 Oct 2017)

Planty said:


> Love to see the skimmer in the tank. I have biofilm in my 30cm nano, but I don’t want much in the tank. I wish someone would make a truly nano skimmer. I have a design, but need someone with a 3D printer and skills to stick it on a PC.


We usually refer to the surface one as "surface scum" because it serves no good purpose (at least that I know of). Like @Konsa mentioned, the other kind of biofilm is a good food source for small critters, specially for shrimp.


----------



## David Shanahan (2 Nov 2017)

It’s funny. I put 4 guppies in my nano, no more film. They have eaten it all the greedy buggers


----------



## Nigel95 (9 Nov 2017)

*Day 42*
Roots and Neocaridina cf. davidi yellow shrimp added to the scape. Moss growing slowly. Keeping the light intensity still low to avoid algae


----------



## Nigel95 (23 Nov 2017)

*Day 56*
Added a small beach bigger wasn't possible. It gives more depth IMO.



ada 45p forest day 56 by nigel aquascaping by Nigel H, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (28 Nov 2017)

New buce clump 'mini coin'. Got it very cheap only € 27 for 27 rhizomes (some very small). So only 1 euro per rhizome! If I buy it from stores here it is like 5 euro per rhizome. This was from a guy who imports straight from Indonesia. To reduce shipping costs he asks a lot of people and does 1 big order at a time. Had to wait a long time for it but all worth it. Hopefully they won't melt. Placed them in this tank and the 34 gal aswell.



buce clump mini coin by Nigel H, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (1 Dec 2017)

Again new fish from the store (boraras brigittae). The last time I bought 10, only 2 survived. Got 8 new from the store and after 7 hours of drip method tds matched with aquarium and container. When transferring already 2 fishes were dead?? Weak fish from the store?

Water parameters seems fine beside my GH is low around 5 and in store 10+.


----------



## Nigel95 (8 Dec 2017)

Quick scape today, ADA 45P dimensions - Hardscape Forest



ada 45p hardscape 2.0 by nigel by Nigel H, on Flickr


----------



## Sarpijk (8 Dec 2017)

I had the same experience with boraras brigitae. Bought a few and lost most of them within days. I guess the stock was bad and maybe they were not fed very well at the store. I feed mine grindal worms.


----------



## Enano_1 (8 Dec 2017)

Very nice hardscape Nigel


----------



## Nigel95 (12 Dec 2017)

Enano_1 said:


> Very nice hardscape Nigel



Thanks!



Sarpijk said:


> I had the same experience with boraras brigitae. Bought a few and lost most of them within days. I guess the stock was bad and maybe they were not fed very well at the store. I feed mine grindal worms.




Bought some now at Other store and they do way better! More expensive but worth it. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (12 Dec 2017)

Showing great colors already


boraras brigittae by Nigel H, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (23 Dec 2017)

*Day 86*


----------



## Doubu (26 Dec 2017)

Really like where this is going! I think the roots up front are a little distracting though (think less is more here). If you can, I would add more "trunks" to the back of the scape, it feels a little sparse right now. When you go into a forest you see a ton of layers.


----------



## Nigel95 (26 Dec 2017)

Doubu said:


> Really like where this is going! I think the roots up front are a little distracting though (think less is more here). If you can, I would add more "trunks" to the back of the scape, it feels a little sparse right now. When you go into a forest you see a ton of layers.



Thanks! Yeah roots are much in front but plants will soft this a little bit up in time (I think). Unfortunately there is no more space to place extra trunks in het back of the scape. It is really hard to copy a real forest in such a small tank.


----------



## Nigel95 (11 Feb 2018)

Neocaridina davidi var. Yellow


yellow shrimp by nigel aquascaping by Nigel H, on Flickr


----------



## leetaylor (13 Feb 2018)

Hi, If you have an inline heater why not an inline CO2 reactor...it is much more efficent than the defuser you have and keeps clutter out of the tank


----------



## Nigel95 (13 Feb 2018)

leetaylor said:


> Hi, If you have an inline heater why not an inline CO2 reactor...it is much more efficent than the defuser you have and keeps clutter out of the tank



I don’t really mind a diffuser in the tank. Reactor also slows down flow and is more hassle when cleaning tubes and Lily pipes. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (17 Feb 2018)

New Twinstar 450 e series for the ADA 45p. Lovely colors! Bought this already for the next rescape (brazil style). In that scape I will be using stems with colors so this led comes in handy. I like the design!



new twinstar e series by Nigel H, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (11 Mar 2018)

First final shot is done. The photo is ok but it can improve a little more. Needs some time till the back fills in more, to have less negative space. But it feels good to have a good picture already in case something happens with the tank. When contests are over I will share the final shot with you guys 

Here you can see my setup how I do final shots. I don't use my twinstar when doing final shot because it will block out light of my external flashes. I use a very small led flood light above the tank so I can still see the position of the fishes. It is a lot easier when you have a hanging kit. It takes a lot of pictures to get that one with the fish in right position. Even after 180 photos I don't have the perfect photo with them all being in a line. The black cardboard is to reduce the amount of light entering in the camera lens.


final shot ada 45p setup by Nigel H, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (2 Apr 2018)

Made a new macro photo of my boraras urophthalmoides in the ada 45p forest. What fish do you keep in your nano tank?



boraras uropthalmoides by nigel by Nigel H, on Flickr


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 Apr 2018)

Nice little fish, I have them in my nano as well. 
Btw, what lens and settings are you using to capture such great macros of your fish?


----------



## Nigel95 (2 Apr 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> Nice little fish, I have them in my nano as well.
> Btw, what lens and settings are you using to capture such great macros of your fish?



Thank you Tim. I really like them and less sensitive as boraras brigittae (I think).

For this photo I used:
Lens: Canon EF-S60mm f/2.8 Macro USM
Settings:

ƒ/16.0 Diafragma

1/200 Shutterspeed
400 ISO
Remember that you need external flash to shoot with this settings. You need a lot amount of light otherwise the photo will be very dark. And I recently made a video about how to make full tank shots / detail shots. This is not for macro photography but the setup is the same just some different settings and lens.



I could make a video about macro photography but I am not sure if there is demand for it.


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 Apr 2018)

Thanks Nigel, and I've watched your excellent video and found it very informative.
Well, you have at least one interested person in a video about macro photography


----------



## Nigel95 (4 Apr 2018)

A detail macro shot of some very small fissidens fox and riccardia chamedryfolia moss on the spiderwood.
Do you like moss and which one is your favourite?


fissidens riccardia detail by Nigel H, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (8 Apr 2018)

Detail shot of the ADA 45P Forest


detail shot ada 45p by nigel by Nigel H, on Flickr


----------



## Angus (8 Apr 2018)

Man i love this scape, there is so many textures going on.  looks luscious, i can't think of another word to describe it.


----------



## Nigel95 (8 Apr 2018)

Angus said:


> Man i love this scape, there is so many textures going on.  looks luscious, i can't think of another word to describe it.



Well thanks man means a lot.


----------



## Keith GH (9 Apr 2018)

Angus

Its very hard to describe the perfect words for Nigel's work.

I think you would find Nigel spent many hrs just planning that tank then adjusting/fine tuning as it matured.

Keith


----------



## Jayefc1 (14 Apr 2018)

Looks amazing Nigel really sharp strong textures and spaces u actually feel like u could walk through the woods love it so much u inspired me to order the 45p instead of the 60p today cause I think the smaller width encloses the space and makes it feel real


----------



## Nigel95 (14 Apr 2018)

Jayefc1 said:


> Looks amazing Nigel really sharp strong textures and spaces u actually feel like u could walk through the woods love it so much u inspired me to order the 45p instead of the 60p today cause I think the smaller width encloses the space and makes it feel real



Thank you

Both are great tanks can't go wrong with them


----------



## Petra R (14 Apr 2018)

Oh my goodness, this is nothing short of spectacular, and I'm super jealous of your camera. Cuurently saving up for a Canon 7D, but the new tank ate into the camera fund.
Sigh


----------



## Nigel95 (14 Apr 2018)

Petra R said:


> Oh my goodness, this is nothing short of spectacular, and I'm super jealous of your camera. Cuurently saving up for a Canon 7D, but the new tank ate into the camera fund.
> Sigh



Thank you!

I would buy something like a canon 700d so you have more money to buy some good lenses. Lenses make the difference!


----------



## Petra R (14 Apr 2018)

Nigel95 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I would buy something like a canon 700d so you have more money to buy some good lenses. Lenses make the difference!



I know you're right. Thing is, some of the best photos I have ever taken were right at the beginning of digital photography, when I still took care and before Photoshop and when each shot still cost money (physical devoloping) and when there was no  "Never mind, I'll fix it later in post-processing..."

As far as "true photography" is concerned, some (if not most) of my favourites were taken with a Canon 10D while I still had the discipline created by each shot costing actual money from the analog age.


----------



## Nigel95 (28 Apr 2018)

Fresh layer of new cosmetic sand


----------



## PBM3000 (28 Apr 2018)

I know most mosses are ok with low light but... dayumm!  Awesome scape.


----------



## Nigel95 (28 Apr 2018)

PBM3000 said:


> I know most mosses are ok with low light but... dayumm!  Awesome scape.



Thank you


----------



## keano (31 Jul 2018)

another scape I absolutely love! Nigel if you ever break it down and sell the wood let me know!


----------



## Nigel95 (31 Jul 2018)

keano said:


> another scape I absolutely love! Nigel if you ever break it down and sell the wood let me know!



haha thanks. Sorry not planning to sell hardscape  This tank will be tore down in a few days.


----------



## keano (31 Jul 2018)

would break my heart seein gthat taken apart, i can see how people end up with a house full of tanks, im about to start my third and gf is going crazy!


----------



## Nigel95 (31 Jul 2018)

keano said:


> would break my heart seein gthat taken apart, i can see how people end up with a house full of tanks, im about to start my third and gf is going crazy!



For me when layout is done I want to try something else. Try to make something "better" with what I have learned from the process.

Yes this hobby can be addictive! Expensive to  For me 3 high tech tanks is max I want in terms of maintenance (not 3 big tanks, I have 1 80cm and 2 nanos atm). I think if you get more than tree tanks you will have quantity but less quality. Best thing to do is probably 1 big tank like 120cm and focus hard on that one. But also if you are relative new to this hobby more tanks = faster learning with plants and styles. Now I like 3 tanks maybe in future when life is more busy I will have 1 120cm tank... we will see how it goes


----------



## Nigel95 (8 Aug 2018)

When the tank goes wild because it's hard and not fun to trim the moss in such a small space. And a little bit lazy of course 



room shot ada 45p nigel by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Marc Davis (8 Aug 2018)

Nigel95 said:


> When the tank goes wild because it's hard and not fun to trim the moss in such a small space. And a little bit lazy of course
> 
> 
> room shot ada 45p nigel by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr



I think the lack of trimming has made it look so so natural. Close up shots without view of the tank would feel like a forest (with random floating fish of course haha)

oh and its amazing.


----------



## Marc Davis (8 Aug 2018)

keano said:


> would break my heart seein gthat taken apart, i can see how people end up with a house full of tanks, im about to start my third and gf is going crazy!


Mine too. I've managed to convince her its a good idea and we can make money from it...haha. She will believe anything if i say it with enough passion.


----------



## keano (8 Aug 2018)

Nigel95 said:


> When the tank goes wild because it's hard and not fun to trim the moss in such a small space. And a little bit lazy of course
> 
> 
> room shot ada 45p nigel by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr



Awesome Nigel, love all of your tanks! I've just bought a 45p and the Aquasky light unit and will use this as inspiration for a forest scape


----------



## CooKieS (8 Aug 2018)

Marc Davis said:


> Mine too. I've managed to convince her its a good idea and we can make money from it...haha. She will believe anything if i say it with enough passion.


 
Haha if only that could be true...aquascaping is only good at loosing time and money...Wish I could stop


----------



## DutchMuch (8 Aug 2018)

Beyond fabulous scape nigel, what camera are you using?


----------



## Nigel95 (8 Aug 2018)

CooKieS said:


> Haha if only that could be true...aquascaping is only good at loosing time and money...Wish I could stop



Yeah aquascaping takes lots of time and money, especially if you want to make competition scapes. But I don't get your point. I love aquascaping and if it felt a waste of time for me and money, I would quit? Also if you quit aquascaping I am sure you will "waste time" on something else and also money. Aquascaping gear is expensive but IMO it's all about making choices in life. Going on holiday is also very expensive for a few weeks fun.  Maybe choose a Toyota car instead of a Mercedes? If you buy a cheaper but still a reliable car or skip a holiday once you can easily afford a setup. Once you have all the equipment and stick to just one tank, the only thing you need to buy is new hardscape (if you want more options) and plants. Or if something gets broken. 




DutchMuch said:


> Beyond fabulous scape nigel, what camera are you using?



Thanks man. Just a second hand entry dslr camera. Canon 700d

For my photography setup for full tank shots for contests I use this setup. All the details and tips in video below




keano said:


> Awesome Nigel, love all of your tanks! I've just bought a 45p and the Aquasky light unit and will use this as inspiration for a forest scape




Thanks good luck with your forest!


----------



## Keith GH (9 Aug 2018)

Nigel

What more can I add other than you never see a perfectly trimmed old forest that is what makes them so interesting.

Creating a perfect natural Aquascape is not just a matter of letting go wild in the early stages it must be controlled to make it appear it has that young developing forest. 

Any chance of taking a few photos with just the touch of back lighting showing sun rise/set ?

Keith


----------



## Matt Havens (9 Aug 2018)

Nigel95 said:


> Received some bucephalandra moss from someone. Very happy with it. It grows low, compact and is not demanding.
> 
> 
> 
> Bestand 06-10-17 21 29 37 by Nigel H, on Flickr



Anyone have any idea where you can get this?

Awesome scape Nigel, how did this plant fair in the setup?

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## Nigel95 (14 Sep 2018)

First time IIAC. I entered with two tanks and placed 78 with the 80cm and 292 with the 45P. Total entries of 533 from 45 countries. Have a nice weekend!



IIAC292-1 by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## soggybongo (14 Sep 2018)

awsome looking forrest, cleaning must be a nightmare unless you have tiny hands.


----------



## Keith GH (15 Sep 2018)

Nigel 

An excellent result for all your hard work.

Keith


----------



## Nigel95 (16 Sep 2018)

Final video. Final shot inside


----------



## Nigel95 (8 Oct 2018)

Final shot. Rank 30 CIPS 2018 Nano category.


Nigel Hoevenaar Blackwood final shot 1 AGA by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## CooKieS (8 Oct 2018)

Nigel95 said:


> Final shot. Rank 30 CIPS 2018 Nano category.
> 
> 
> Nigel Hoevenaar Blackwood final shot 1 AGA by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr



Congrats.

I feel like in the left corner it's missing some flame moss like in the back right corner, or maybe HM? Otherwise, really near job Nigel


----------



## DutchMuch (9 Oct 2018)

saw ur post on reddit, looks nice


----------



## Daveslaney (9 Oct 2018)

Fantastic Nigel.
The sense of depth in this 45p is great. Very well done.


----------



## Nigel95 (9 Oct 2018)

CooKieS said:


> Congrats.
> 
> I feel like in the left corner it's missing some flame moss like in the back right corner, or maybe HM? Otherwise, really near job Nigel



Yup totally agree left corner really needs some plants / moss. I was lazy now I regret it I didn't haha. Thanks man


----------



## Nigel95 (13 Jan 2019)

A short video with all stages


----------

